# blackwater stripers



## teamCRC (Jan 3, 2009)

here are some pretty good stripers caught behide milton courthouse in blackwater.We were fishing right under the bridge using topwater poppers and shallow water smimming lures about 6"


----------



## SuperSpook (Oct 1, 2007)

> *teamCRC (1/6/2009)*here are some pretty good stripers caught behide milton courthouse in blackwater.We were fishing right under the bridge using topwater poppers and shallow water smimming lures about 6"




Sweet! There will be 65 people there tommorow " right under the bridge using topwater poppers " :letsdrink lol


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

i dont even know where that is but iam gonna find it and catch me some stripers lol, nahh not really but good report stripers are in high demand right now and every one is all ways ready to here some good reports on them..


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

I caught a 40lber less than 100 yards up river from there years ago in a bass tournament. She hit a spinnerbait right at the boat, about freaked me out when I seen her inhale my lure.


----------

